# Rams Horn Bars



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2020)

These bars are NOS and have never been mounted. Were the Schwinn bars marked? There are no markings on these anywhere. Any market for these? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 15, 2020)

Those are not Schwinn Rams Horn bars. They are most likely Wald, but I thought all the Wald were stamped. Anyway, the Schwinn style are more straight in the middle, not quite as angled outward. Very cool bars though!


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 15, 2020)

Oh, and yes, there is a market for them, maybe $100 right there without shipping. Possibly more on eBay.


----------



## Rollo (Jun 15, 2020)

... They look like Wald bars ... Schwinn ramshorn bars were flat on top of the horns ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks guys! V/r Shawn


----------

